# How long are South Africans allowed out the country for at one time?



## vaunt (Nov 15, 2008)

I have recently been informed that I cannot stay out of RSA for longer than 6 months.. I plan to be away for 8. So my question is if this restriction is true then what is there that I could do or apply for to get around that ruling?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

vaunt said:


> I have recently been informed that I cannot stay out of RSA for longer than 6 months.. I plan to be away for 8. So my question is if this restriction is true then what is there that I could do or apply for to get around that ruling?


Theres a restriction on you being OUT of the country 
Thats ridiculous .... its usually the other way round, i.e. you can only enter a country for so long!


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

vaunt said:


> I have recently been informed that I cannot stay out of RSA for longer than 6 months.. I plan to be away for 8. So my question is if this restriction is true then what is there that I could do or apply for to get around that ruling?


In every country you are considered not a resident if you are outside that country for longer than 6 months, not only South Africa. 
If in that same period you are not in another country for 6 months you are considered stateless.
It is not a real serious issue and you do not need to take any specific action.
All you do is return normally and continue with your life.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Leaving SA without a return ticket creates problems departing and arriving at your new destination if you dont have a residence permit or proof that you can support yourself while overseas.
And most Airlines will only issue a ticket for a maximum of 8 months later.t


----------



## RSA_expat_usa (Feb 13, 2008)

The first time I left SA, I lived in the in the US for 1 year...there was no problem at all with re-entering SA. It was as if I never left.....in terms of immigration and citizenship status. I know for the US, the 6 month rule applies when you have a greencard...


----------



## kibbler (Jan 10, 2010)

My Mum is South African and lived in Switzerland since the early 70ies. Me being interested in becoming a South African citizen I dragged her to the SA embassy here in Berne. They reidentified her as a SA citizen and she received a new social security number and all.

Normally you are citizen of a country for life no matter if you live in that country or not...


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Vaunt you obviously cant be a South African citizen if you have that restriction


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

kibbler said:


> My Mum is South African and lived in Switzerland since the early 70ies. Me being interested in becoming a South African citizen I dragged her to the SA embassy here in Berne. They reidentified her as a SA citizen and she received a new social security number and all.
> 
> Normally you are citizen of a country for life no matter if you live in that country or not...


A social security number for South Africa ??? You sure you are talking about South Africa here ??


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Daxk said:


> Leaving SA without a return ticket creates problems departing and arriving at your new destination if you dont have a residence permit or proof that you can support yourself while overseas.
> And most Airlines will only issue a ticket for a maximum of 8 months later.t


Nope , all our air tickets are for one year and depending on the type of ticket it can be extended at additional cost.


----------



## kibbler (Jan 10, 2010)

gkloken said:


> A social security number for South Africa ??? You sure you are talking about South Africa here ??


Sorry, I meant the 10 digit id number!


----------



## zhu (Jan 5, 2010)

*No Country for me?*

If that's true I ain't got no country no more...haven't set foot back in SA since I left over 5 years ago!


----------



## buditau (Dec 31, 2008)

gkloken said:


> A social security number for South Africa ??? You sure you are talking about South Africa here ??


exactly...i was like...in america yes...but def not SA...or probably he meant the green id book.


----------



## pjkay (Nov 5, 2009)

*howlong are south africans allowed out of the country*

if you are a south african citzen there is no problem..you can always come back..If you are a permanent resident..your residency expires after you have been out for over 3 years. On a continuous basis.That is the present situation


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

But by law,a South African citizen has to enter and leave on a south African Passport.

if you apply for one or fora renewal in SA it will take months, you have to apply at the SA embassy in the Country you live in. and that also takes months.


----------



## pjkay (Nov 5, 2009)

*HHow long are south africans allowed out of country*



Daxk said:


> But by law,a South African citizen has to enter and leave on a south African Passport.
> 
> if you apply for one or fora renewal in SA it will take months, you have to apply at the SA embassy in the Country you live in. and that also takes months.


come in as a visitor on your foreign passport..Then go with your citizen ID and get an SA passport at your local home affairs office . You are legally South African so you are fine.. YOU ARE A SOUTH AFRICAN..If you read all the home affairs jargon you will be tied up for months trying to be correct.. This is the new SA Keep away from the centres like cape town Jberg and pretoria..Use a local home affairs office it is quicker,,.. Been there done that.. Make sure you do not get into the web of confusion..


----------



## pjkay (Nov 5, 2009)

pjkay said:


> if you are a south african citzen there is no problem..you can always come back..If you are a permanent resident..your residency expires after you have been out for over 3 years. On a continuous basis.That is the present situation


Read my reply to DAXK re passport and SA citizens..


----------



## pjkay (Nov 5, 2009)

Daxk said:


> But by law,a South African citizen has to enter and leave on a south African Passport.
> 
> if you apply for one or fora renewal in SA it will take months, you have to apply at the SA embassy in the Country you live in. and that also takes months.


Sorry DAXK..It may be what you understand as the LAW//In practice it can differ


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

just been through the excercise, PJKay.
on two levels.
one throgh the SA embasy in Dublin, daughters passport back in SA, delivered to a out of the way HA office, I stand by what I have said.
OP goes back to SA on a visitors, applies fora passport locally, 
Scenario
1)
passport is ready in time and all is well
2)Passport is not ready (as he has been out of Country for some time,so no Census or electoral role or local address history)
so....
If Emigration have become aware that he is on a foreign passport but a SA citizen, by law they can deny him exit.
Until he has a SA Passport.

Or...
he leaves on his foreign passport and now he cannot collect his SA passport in person.....

or Scenario 3 that I have outlined, he applies at his local SA embassy, collects his passport from his local embassy, any queries and correspondence are to his Domicile in a foreign Country.
or will you go and bail him out in SA?


----------



## pjkay (Nov 5, 2009)

Daxk said:


> just been through the excercise, PJKay.
> on two levels.
> one throgh the SA embasy in Dublin, daughters passport back in SA, delivered to a out of the way HA office, I stand by what I have said.
> OP goes back to SA on a visitors, applies fora passport locally,
> ...


I have also been through both scenarios..First a friend living in Aussie. Denied re admission to SA Via Aussie Embassy in Canberra. 3yrs away and no renewal of perm res. Came back ,as holiday visitor..and perm res stamp back in Passport in one day.. Does have more than one passport..Secondly Friend who is Citizen..SA ID. Came back as visitor on foreign Passport. Obtained SA passport within 3 months. NOW I DONT KNOW ABOUT THE GYPSY HOPPERS, IN AND OUT ,,,IN AND OUT.. But that is my experience..You must use your 50/50, phone a friend OR ask the audience... It is the NEW south Africa..You must make use of the system..Not fight it. No further correspondance on this..Sorry


----------

